# dealing with cannon fire



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

hey guys, my Stegadon always takes so much crap from cannons, weapon teams, mages, among other things, I am curious what you guys do to deal with these types of annoyances against your larger models? because as of right now no matter what I do my steggy is dead within 1-2 turns.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I don't know how helpful I'll be here-- I'm a Warriors of Chaos player, and I don't really bring the big stuff. But I'll give it a shot anyway.

I think what I'd do is try to present targets that are more appealing to the enemy cannons. Something that's immediately more threatening that they -have- to deal with or lose the cannon before it's able to do its job. With Lizardmen, that might be a big unit of Saurus Cavalry romping down the flank-- they may need to devote all the fire they can to stop that unit, since a unit like that can roll the flank all by itself against most shooty armies. Killing the stegadon won't help much if that happens.

Another option is to just shrug and let the stegadon play bullet magnet. It takes the cannonball so your big units of Saurus or Temple Guard don't, and thus end up with more models stuck in once the fighting starts. 

If you're having issues with war machines, skink skirmishers or chameleon skinks are a simple fix-- you can pretty rapidly have them go blowdart the bejesus out of artillery units and then write them off from your plans-- they'll have not only paid for themselves at that point, but done what you brought them to do. If you can use them to make a nuisance of themselves beyond that, it's just added value. Another potential option there is (provided you don't mind spending points from your Hero allotment) giving a Scar Veteran a great weapon and the Jaguar Charm, and sending him off by himself to go cannon hunting. 

If you end up having issues with the war machines chewing up your Saurus Warriors, then either a Slaan with buff spells or the Engine of the Gods is a must-- the former is probably better used with offensive buffs from the Lore of Light, but the Engine can just leave the bubble shield up and let the ward save do its thing. 

Finally, make sure you're playing with terrain on the table. The single biggest difference between 7th and 8th is that you should have as much terrain on the table as you would for a 40k game-- about 25% of the board, and some of it should be in the middle of the table. That cuts down the line of fire that cannons end up with, and it also forces enemy armies to maneuver more-- it's a lot harder to just play to the army's written strengths when you have to deal with the table not being a simple valley.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

The simple answer is don't play with Monsters. They're almost impossible to protect, though skulking round terrain can help. When you're place terrain at the start of the game, make sure you drop down somewhere for your steg to hide till you've dealt with the cannon.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Cannons are way too op'ed in this edition. I've explained why before, but theres no way a single cannon shot should be able to hit everything on a monster at once, so shouldn't cause the kid of damage it does.


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

Do what I do--Rush it!


----------



## Arli (Mar 4, 2010)

Chameleons, Terradons, and an occasional scar-vet on a cold one should take care of any war machines that are troubling you.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Characters with Ward Saves - a Skink Priest with Amulet of Prevention on a Stegadon gives himself and the mount a 4+ Ward Save, and as they rarely take a Magic Item in any case having a EotG on the back, that's it.

Otherwise, I wouldn't take it at all, it sucks in combat, it sucks in shooting, it sucks in psychology. All things it's intended to do well in, and I don't fancy spending 400 odd points on -1 to cast spells any more.


----------



## Luisjoey (Dec 3, 2010)

Use your HIGH MAGIC! you are lizardman and have the best of the magic tricks to tear down cannons that are so unprotected 

the flyers terradons kamikaze can do it great.


----------

